# Homebase_online job



## asaithambi (May 17, 2011)

To Whom It May Concern,
I am a certified professional coder with over three years of coding experience living at chennai in india. I am currently working as a senior coder. I am seeking part time employment. I am available evenings and weekends to do coding  remotely from home. My resume is available upon request. Thank you in advance for your time and consideration. 
Sincerely,

Asaithambi Dhanapal, CPC
Radiology & Orthopedic coding specialist
Chennai.
asaicpc2u@gmail.com


----------

